# Do a lot of you guys like flavored cigars?



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

I understand from a purist's point of view that flavored cigars like acid, cao flavors, etc kind of go against the whole cigar smoking principle, but i'm not gonna lie-once in a while i can enjoy a flavored cigar. I only tried it bc my wife used to like the cao flavored ones, or the tatiana vanillas. i won't spend the $ on something like an acid kuba kuba bc if i'm spending $6-$7 on a cigar, i'd def spend it on a "regular" stick. Considering that for the same price i can get a camacho conn, spend even less on an oliva conn, or about the same price for a nub conn, i just wouldnt pay that much for a flavored one. However, some small cigar places hand roll sweet cigars for about $3-$4, and i have to admit that i don't mind buying one every so often and actually enjoy them. Is that blasphemy on my part for even saying that i can enjoy them? Does anyone else smoke them, and if u do, which ones do u get?


----------



## Desmo (Feb 16, 2013)

I am liking the Isla Del Sol robustos right now. They aren't too pricey, so I keep a few on hand.


----------



## TomT (Mar 10, 2009)

No, but many do or there would not be such a variety offered. Enjoy what you like.
The only flavor I am looking for is tobacco, with a hint of nicotine burn.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't always smoke flavored cigars, when when I do, I smoke Tabak Especial.


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

Being pretty new to cigars i havent tried a flavored cigar yet. There is a Drew Estate event at my local b&m in april. I'm planning on stopping by and getting my first flavored cigar.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

rhetorik said:


> I don't always smoke flavored cigars, when when I do, I smoke Tabak Especial.


What he said^^^^^


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I bought a tin of cuban honeys on my last cbid order. I keep them around because I have a good friend who, *shudder*, smokes swisher sweets on a regular basis and I needed some real small cigars to smoke when I'm at his house and we're taking a smoke break. They're not that good, but better than the swishers.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> I bought a tin of cuban honeys on my last cbid order. I keep them around because I have a good friend who, *shudder*, smokes swisher sweets on a regular basis and I needed some real small cigars to smoke when I'm at his house and we're taking a smoke break. They're not that good, but better than the swishers.


Those swisher things just smell so nasty. Back in college i saw a lot of people smoke them, & the smell alone made me want to get the hell away from them. I don't think you could pay me to smoke one of those things


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

yellot00tr said:


> Those swisher things just smell so nasty. Back in college i saw a lot of people smoke them, & the smell alone made me want to get the hell away from them. I don't think you could pay me to smoke one of those things


I hope this doesn't get me thrown off the forum, but I kinda like the machine-made flavored sticks, in small doses. It's a nostalgic thing maybe. I bought a box of Captain Black cherry mini-tips a while back and have one once in a while when I feel like a smog but don't have time for a real cigar.

That having been said, I can't take the "next level up," i.e., the JR or Thompson cheapy handmades. uke: I have to go to the semi-cheapies ($2-3 / stick) at least.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

Bruck said:


> I hope this doesn't get me thrown off the forum, but I kinda like the machine-made flavored sticks, in small doses. It's a nostalgic thing maybe. I bought a box of Captain Black cherry mini-tips a while back and have one once in a while when I feel like a smog but don't have time for a real cigar.
> 
> That having been said, I can't take the "next level up," i.e., the JR or Thompson cheapy handmades. uke: I have to go to the semi-cheapies ($2-3 / stick) at least.


Hey-to each, his own. If u like em & got em, smoke em. I was just wondering if others also enjoyed a flavored smoke occasionally.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

The short answer is no. 

Back in my undergrad days when I had zero money to buy cigars with I used to smoke those swisher sweets. Mostly just to have fun because my dad smoked cigars and thought it relaxing. When I first started getting into premium cigars 4 or 5 years ago I had someone hand me an acid cigar and you know what? I didn't even smoke it. It just seemed odd smelling and after learning how much effort is put into trying to get a regular cigar to have all these flavors naturally it just didn't seem right. Not that it doesn't take effort to make an infused cigar. It just reminded me back in the day when I smoked those stinky swisher sweets . I don't mean offense to anyone who enjoys these. Smoke what you like. I know some other cigars use cognac barrels for example to try to impart taste but I feel that is somehow different. But who knows? Maybe the coffee and hazelnut I stated in the Padron 3000 I tried tonight didn't get there naturally either.


----------



## bryan00989 (Mar 4, 2013)

I hardly ever smoke flavored cigars, but when I do, I prefer coffee flavored ones. Preferably in the morning with my coffee, or a hell of a strong one at night.


----------



## Rebel420 (Jan 27, 2013)

I've not had much luck with flavored cigars (my Makers Mark experience tops them all- left a nasty taste in my mouth for a day, and messed my taste buds up for 3!). But the great thing about this hobby is I'm sure I will get a good one eventually


----------



## Jay_Rich (Feb 26, 2013)

Being new to cigars I bought some hand rolled ones in Dominican, They were very enjoyable. I watched the guy roll them right there and he explained the process. Alot of my buddies also liked them. But in my humidor I am currently only stocking nonflavored


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

I dont really stock flavored sticks either bc i wouldnt smoke them fast enough and i dont wanna take up space that i could use for cigars in my normal rotation


----------



## craig61a (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm not a fan of flavored cigars. I prefer the taste of blended aged tobacco - not because I'm a snob, it's just that for me that's the whole point, how the tobacco was aged, fermented, and blended by the maker. I take my flavor on the side - single malt, Drambuie, Grand Marnier, Grahams Port, etc.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I get flavored sticks for my wife as she wants to sit and smoke with me. She likes the Cojimar Vanilla and Chocolate and also the Cuban Honeys. I had bought a tin of the small Cuban Honeys Amarettos, and they were quite good.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Some smokers consider them anathema to the experience, some enjoy them, most just seem to feel there are better 'regular' smokes out there and too little smoking time to bother with the flavored sticks.

There are very few I've tried that I care for, but two that I keep going back to are the CAO Flavours, particularly Moon Trance and Eileen's Dream, and (very occasionally due to the price) the DE Java Mint. The Flavours are a decent short smoke if I'm in a playful mood.

To put it simply, I have a full tupperdor and humidor, and a half-full wineador all for regular sticks, and a quart jar with 4-5 flavored sticks at any given time.


----------



## Chrismd77 (Nov 21, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> Some smokers consider them anathema to the experience, some enjoy them, most just seem to feel there are better 'regular' smokes out there and too little smoking time to bother with the flavored sticks.
> 
> There are very few I've tried that I care for, but two that I keep going back to are the CAO Flavours, particularly Moon Trance and Eileen's Dream, and (very occasionally due to the price) the DE Java Mint. The Flavours are a decent short smoke if I'm in a playful mood.
> 
> To put it simply, I have a full tupperdor and humidor, and a half-full wineador all for regular sticks, and a quart jar with 4-5 flavored sticks at any given time.


Same here. I have a very small tupperdor of flavored sticks for when I just feel like having something different.


----------



## mcwilcr (Jan 18, 2013)

I dont like large vitola flavored cigars but i do enjoy smaller cigarillo sized infused cigars like the acid krush classic from drew estates and Hula Girl cigars.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Ironically, a cousin of mine enjoys the Kuba Kuba, so I just so happened to have one in the humidor for him on his next visit. I've never had one, but told him I'd give it a try. Not sure why, but last night I went for it. IMHO, I don't see what all the hype is for. I guess ACID is just kind of trendy these days.

The taste of the wrapper every time I put the cigar to my lips started to be annoying after a while. The flavor as a whole was just so so to me. I've always been a little skeptical of the infusion process, and subconsciously think I'm smoking a lot of chemicals & see workers in a lab processing drugs. I'll give another one a try in the future.

I wanted to try the Dolce Vita Cafe Espresso Maduro, but flavored cigars cannot be shipped to NY Metro, and none of the shops I buy from have them. Has anyone tried these? If they're decent, I'll have some delivered to my parents house the next time I go home.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

No Way!! They are not for me but all that matters is what you like.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, no ...not at all. 110% No.


----------



## rpkesterson (Apr 15, 2013)

I actually prefer the flavored cigar. I've tried most of the brands out there and I've come to prefer a Baccarat Rothschild Maduro for the mornings and Acid's Kuba Kuba Maduro for after dinner. I'm still relatively new to cigars. I've only been smoking for about three months but I've tried quite a few cigars of all different strengths. I created a spreadsheet of the cigars I'd buy so I could put my own opinions of what I had tried. (There are so many different cigars I was losing track of which ones I liked and not.) It finally dawned on me that I was finding the flavored cigars more to my liking, regardless of strength. 

As everybody else has been saying, it's really up to what you like the most. If you are into the flavored cigars, try all of the various Drew Estate cigars. They seem to have a pretty good handle on infusing and, of course, Acid is their biggest seller.


----------



## ace_labrone (May 1, 2013)

Not for me.

I had a boss that told me about Acid Opulence 3. He said it was an "amazing" cigar and that I should do myself a favor adn try it. As a noob, I thought I would research first before taking the plunge, making sure it wasn't a full flavorecd stick. Not at that point yet, although I have had some I like. I am mostly a medium/medium-full guy.

Anyway, I decided on the Kuba Kuba before getting the opulence, so I could try the flavored sticks. I heard a lot about them. So I bought a 5 pack for $30 something, had 1 and gave the rest away. The guys I gave them too, didn't like them either.

As with anything, it is a matter of taste, of course, but I don't get it.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

With the exception of Maker's Mark, flavored cigars just piss me off. The Maker's Mark isn't worth the $, though.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Generally, there is not a lot of love for flavored cigars on this forum.
I live in a college town, so the sale of Kuba's are through the roof....and Fog's
are grateful that the kids leave the "good stuff" for them...


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

I used to smoke Backwoods honeyberry way way back back in the day day, but i find them too sweet now.
I have had a few Javas and they didn't bother me but i didn't find them good enough to buy again. The CAO flavours gave me cotton mouth and the Kuba Kuba i had was not for me. 
I wouldn't mind giving the other flavors of Acids a go but i feel like i would rather spend my $$ on stuff i am more likely to enjoy.
But like the old saying goes "Smoke what you Like and Like what you Smoke"


----------



## elvis70 (Apr 26, 2013)

In general, I do like the Acid cigars, just not their price tag. As others have said, I feel like I could have gotten a better traditional smoke for the same price. The little Acid earthiness is a nice smoke, though, and short enough that I don't get tired of the flavor.


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

I've enjoyed a Maker's Mark before, but the local shop suggest if you must have bourbon flavor with your cigar, just have a good cigar with a good glass of bourbon, or you can experiment with a mason jar to make your own flavored quality cigars. But my answer is no, I typically shy away from flavored cigars, as I discovered I enjoyed them least, but don't condemn trying new things.


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

I think the glut of cheap drug store flavored cigars like Swishers and Black & Milds turn off a lot of cigar hobbiest. Adding strong, bad artificial flavors of is a favored trick of the sawdust crowd.

But I do enjoy many flavored premium cigars. I love Drew Estates, including the Acids.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Uh..No!


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

I do. I like to mix it up a bit, and sometimes I think having a well made flavored cigar can be a welcome change. Also, sometimes I feel like if I haven't smoked in over a month (it happens sometimes) a flavored cigar a week or two before a nonflavored helps me awaken the tongue in a sense.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have never smoked a hand rolled infused flavored cigar unless you count the DE natural dirt. The artificial sweetener in the natural just turned me off. I too, do not like "flavored" tobacco in my pipe and only smoke English or Balkan type tobaccos. 

I do admit that I have smoked some machine rolled cigars like Backwoods original that were flavored and did not find them terrible, just not what I really enjoy. The ones I have tried just seemed to mild and the real tobacco flavor seemed to be masked by some sort of long lasting artificial flavoring kind of like the difference between real soda and diet soda.


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Not my cup tea but each to their own. I have on occasion smoked a few Cpt black dark cremas, only because a family member bought them for me though. 

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Carpenter69 (Mar 5, 2013)

No,.....just you. Kidding. They're not for me. Much like coffee I like to taste coffee, with cigars I wanna taste the tobacco. 
To each his own. Like they say, smoke what you love, love what ya smoke. Enjoy whatever it is, at least your not at work, right?lol


----------



## ace_labrone (May 1, 2013)

has anyone tried the Gurkha Grand Reserve that is Cognac infused? 

I have wondered about that one?


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I have tried a lot of the Acid cigars and I do enjoy them. I am not exactly sure about "flavored" cigars, since that makes it seem artificial, but "infused" is definitely more low key and palatable. I am still fairly new, and am still looking for some good ones if anyone has any pointers.


----------



## TerFox (May 17, 2013)

I only smoke one flavored cigar on occasion with my wife and that's the Tatiana mocha


----------



## hawaiitrojan (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a small coolidor of Tabak Especiale and Java, just to mix things up from time to time.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

I will smoke a coffee "infused" cigar every once in a blue moon, but generally only if someone gives it to me. The Tabak Especial has been my favorite, but still not enough for me to purchase more than a couple at a time (I have a female friend that loves coffee flavored cigars).

The worst experience I have had was an Acid Opulence 3 - it was like trying to smoke a cigar that was dipped in cologne. Bleh. I didn't even make it through the first third. I knew I was in trouble when I took a cold draw and the tip was super sweet and the cold draw made me feel like I had inhaled perfume.

Obviously, there are people who like them, so more for them (and more "good" sticks for me.  )!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

My first smoke was a rum infused stick from P.R., followed by a few months of nothing but the Acid line, then I moved up to non-infused cigars. I'll have an Acid with the old lady or sister very now and then, and just ordered them some CAO flavors, which I'll probably take a puff of one of there's when they come, but I like to stick with the non-infused and trying to distinguish the flavor profiles of each cigar.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

I do enjoy the drew estate infused sticks. A Kuba Kuba, Blondie, Java, or Java mint from time to time. Not an everyday kind of thing.


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

Nope. If its infused...flavored or whatever....it aint a cigar. Period.
Arturo Fuente Hemingways...are SWEET refined very smooth aged tobacco cigars...sticks like that...have sweetness NATURALLY. Drew Estate makes "ok" cigars...I.E. Liga #9 and say the under crowns...But Acid..no thanks.
Smoke a Padron, Fuente, Pepin Garcia or Alec Bradley...the flavours rock and no need to "infuse them" Some folks say that with Anejos and the Cognak barrels are similar to "infusing flavour" Well, no it isn't. A Padron Family reserve is untouchable with the exception of the Opus X...they have tons of flavours with aged tobacco. 
If i want a "flavored cigar" Id smoke a aromatic pipe tobacco. But even then...English blends which are natural tobacco are soo much better than the flavoured pipe tobacco.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm happy to puff a good quality cigar infused with chocolate or coffee as much as cedar. Its all infused some way or another.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Generally no. Once or maybe twice a year I think I want a Java or an Acid Toast, they aren't bad, but aren't really good either. Once when I had a lingering cold that went on for weeks, I decided to try a menthol flavored cigar.... Nope, didn't help my cold/cough. 

I prefer regular tobacco that has been well aged. The complexities of a cigar are fun to taste and contemplate. Cigars like a Liga, AF Añejo, or Don Carlos are simply amazing.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

TerFox said:


> I only smoke one flavored cigar on occasion with my wife and that's the Tatiana mocha


-+++1 good quality maduro with light infusion


----------

